# New to site and trying for baby # 2



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello all,

I've been visiting this site for quite a while now and thought it was about time I introduced myself instead of just reading everyone else's messages!

My husband and I am 35 years old and were devastated a few years ago when we discovered that he had a zero sperm count.  We were told our only option for having children was to use a sperm donor, however our first instinct was 'If we can't have a baby the 'regular' way, we won't have one at all.'  However eventually, after the initial shock had worn off and the reality of the situation sank in, we were able to consider the alternative options much more rationally and decided that yes, we would try for a baby using a sperm donor.  We were unbelievably lucky when I conceived on our first cycle of DIUI in 2006 and our beautiful daughter was born the following year.  I still can't believe how lucky and blessed we have been and am so thankful to all those who have been involved in our treatment over the years - and of course the donor, who will never know how happy he has helped to make us.  

We decided last year that we would like to give our little girl a brother or sister and began natural cycle IUI in November.  I found the treatment so stressful last time but following the birth of our daughter, I remember saying that I'd be really relaxed second time around because we had one child so the pressure was off.... all I can say to that now is RUBBISH! I had a follicular scan in November which showed two follicles developing so was advised to then start urine testing and ring the clinic when I detected the LH surge.  To cut a long story short, I got no surge, and a scan a week later showed that the follicles hadn't grown so the cycle was abandoned.  Gutted.  However, I have to say that I'd got myself so worked up about trying again that I'm convinced that's what scuppered everything.  So we're starting again this month and I'm determined to remain positive and calm (can someone remind me of that later please...)  I've started listening to a relaxation fertility cd which I personally find is fantastic and am going for some acupuncture next week which I've heard can help.

So that's my story so far, sorry to make it so long but I do tend to go on...  

I look forward to chatting to you all and hope everyone's dreams come true this year.
x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Northren Monkey,

Welcome, everyone here is so lovely and supportive.  It's hard and we all feel it because we have our precioous little ones that we will be more relaxed trying for no 2 but as you say it's noit like that at all!!!   Good luck with trying this month    . As Lou says why not come and join us on the hoping for another miracle chat thread?  We all help each other through and I don't what I would do without those ladies.  

Pop in soon.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

hiya,

Your story sounds so similar to mine!  I'm also in the North so hello :0)

Good luck for your next cycle, fingers crossed for you!  We're starting again in February eek so hope to be joining you on the 1st trimester bench soon!

pippi xx


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Best wishes with your treatment sweetie. I remember saying that I wouldnt get stressed when i had another attempt for a 2nd bubba but I am already and I havent even booked to see the consultant yet!!! It is an INCREDIBLY emotional thing to go through, as well as physically stressfull. I know what you mean about thinking you will be far more relaxed as you already have your cake, so to speak, with your daughter. But, in a way, I think this has in fact made me worse, as I know what I am aiming for, know all the joys of motherhood and therefore the reality of what I will be missing out on if treatment fails is far more real. I hope that your follies do much better this cycle. I know the cd you mean and I swear by it too. Try some breathing and relaxing techniques in the day, your daughter could even join in! Try and keep positive and as my dad always taught me, try and try and try again! you will eventually succedd I am sure!

Take care and lots of luck xx

Tinx xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello all,

Thanks for your replies - my hubby has always been amazing throughout our treatments but is so laid back that he struggles to understand why I get so wound up about things that are beyond my control, so it's nice to be able to talk to others who understand!

The latest with our treatment is that I underwent the IUI yesterday!  I have to admit that I'm far from positive about it as I was totally confused by my ovulation test results.  To cut a long story short, I did two tests - one digital and one where you just read the lines and the digital one was negative but the other positive!  After discussing it with the clinic they decided to go ahead with the insemination yesterday so now I'm on the two week wait but am considering doing another digital ovulation test this afternoon.... My hubby thinks I should forget it but my reasoning is 1) if it's positive perhaps the clinic would get me in again tomorrow? 2) if it's positive I can learn from it and stick to the digital tests next month instead of trying to interpret blue lines and perhaps seeing what I want to see.. 3) if it's negative I won't be convinced that I have surged properly and can decide whether I want to use some drugs next month to give a bit more control to the process.  Has anyone else had IUI using fertility drugs?  If so can you let me know how you found it please?

Thanks again ladies and good luck Pippi with your treatment next month!


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi ya!!

Prior to IVF, I had 6 iui, 3 with and 3 without drugs. I dont think that they would inseminate you again if you did test pos tomorrow. Why not have bms tonight and tomorrow to cover yourself, or is it donor? 

Hope you ok, hope you treat yourself like a goodn all during your 2ww. Best wishes Tinx xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Tinx,

Thanks for your reply.  Yes we are using donor sperm and the clinic did perform a second iui after all.  They said I should be ok with the first one because that sperm would still be hanging around so to speak, however they were happy to do a second if I preferred.  My hubby and I decided to go ahead basically because if we don't get pregnant just with the one iui we didn't want to wonder what would have happened if we'd had the second one.  So here we are on 2ww and unfortunately I'm convinced that my period will be arriving soon - I have raging PMT and absolutely no 'feelings' of being pregnant which I did with my daughter.  Still keeping fingers crossed but trying to be realistic....


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hiya.

Wow am so impressed that the clinic gave you another go, brilliant news. How are you??, how goes the 2ww?? Hope that you dont get the dreaded AF and that all news is good news. Fingers and all else crossed for you hon!!

xx Tinx xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there,

Unfortunately no luck this month - AF arrived bang on time!  Still at least it wasn't late which would have raised my hopes.  Funnily enough I wasn't anywhere near as distraught as I expected - I did think I'd be unbelievably lucky to have success first time round again!  So I'm back to the hospital on Monday for a scan and expect IUI will be at the end of next week.  Fingers crossed for success this time!


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry that it was unsuccessful this time. Hope that all goes well with your scans and that you have a staightforward iui with a wonderful result xxx Glad that you didnt get too distressed, that makes it all sooo much worse when you feel like that xx


----------

